# Stage3 i686 Build sysvinit

## py-ro

Hallo schon wieder,

ich hab ein Problem beim Bauen einer i686-Stage3 per Catalyst, amd64 funktioniert problemlos.

Und zwar kann er sysvinit nicht bauen:

```
killall5.c: In function 'readproc':

killall5.c:500:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium -W -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE  -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now  fstab-decode.c   -o fstab-decode

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium -W -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE  -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -c -o sulogin.o sulogin.c

sulogin.c: In function 'sushell':

sulogin.c:407:2: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

sulogin.c:427:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'getcwd', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now  sulogin.o    -o sulogin

sulogin.o: In function `main':

sulogin.c:(.text+0x92b): undefined reference to `crypt'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [sulogin] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3/work/sysvinit-2.88dsf/src'

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2469:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -C src ${myconf} || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3/work/sysvinit-2.88dsf'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3/work/sysvinit-2.88dsf'
```

Ich hab leider aktuell keine Ahnung warum, das ganze tratt schon vor einem Monat auf, hatte aber jetzt erst wieder Zeit es noch einmal zu probieren.

Portage-Snapshot ist von heute, die ursprüngliche Seed-Stage3 ebenfalls. Stage1&2 bauen Problemlos durch. Warum sollte ausgerechnet crypt() fehlen...

Bye

Py

----------

## akinzler

Folgender Patch hilft: Ins ebuild

```
epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${P}-ld-crypt.patch
```

Inhalt "sysvinit-2.88-ld-crypt.patch"

```
--- a/src/Makefile

+++ b/src/Makefile

@@ -77,9 +77,7 @@

 endif

 # Additional libs for GNU libc.

-ifneq ($(wildcard /usr/lib*/libcrypt.a),)

-  SULOGINLIBS  += -lcrypt

-endif

+SULOGINLIBS    += -lcrypt

 all:           $(BIN) $(SBIN) $(USRBIN)

```

Gruß Andreas

----------

